# Bacon Jalapeno Crackers



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 29, 2013)

Recipe from another site. I just did them different.


Didnt have no hidden valley but i used a sub  ;D

Deviating some.
 













cacr.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jan 29, 2013






All mixed













cacr1.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jan 29, 2013






Following the recipe with what i have to work with.













cacr2.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jan 29, 2013


















cacr3.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jan 29, 2013






After some gentle rotating of the bowl, i only had 1 break which i disposed of properly  :D













cacr4.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jan 29, 2013






And he is right, they are still crisp. Will rotate before bed and smoke em tomorrow.



Original recipe.

Recipe:
Smoked Cajun crackers Oct 2012

2 sleeves saltine crackers
1 cup olive oil, EV or light
1 pkg. Hidden Valley Ranch dressing mix
2 TBS crushed red pepper

I use ¾ cup light olive oil, ½ pkg. dressing mix, and 1 heaping TBS red pepper. This suites my taste buds. Stir olive oil, dressing mix, & red pepper well. Empty crackers into a sealable container, like tupper ware. I try to pour them out standing up. Drizzle the olive oil mix over crackers. Put lid on & gently shake & rotate to get crackers coated. Do this several times and let set over night for crackers to soak up all the olive oil, rotate before going to bed and when you get up. Surprisingly after soaking up the olive oil they are still crispy.
Serve as a snack or with your favorite appetizer, like jalapeño poppers, ABT’s, or smoked meats also great with or in soups.

Note: don't use fat free crackers, they don't soak up the olive oil like they should


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 29, 2013)

I have eaten something similar...and caught my mouth on fire for a while.  I know those are good.


----------



## smokeamotive (Jan 29, 2013)

Have a recipe around here somewhere for a simular cracker.......nacho cheese I think. Been a while.


----------



## tennsmoker (Jan 29, 2013)

Rick,

the recipe looks good, simular to this recipe I have made a few times b/4 I knew anything about smoking,

I may have to try these smoked,
[h1]*Spicy Saltine Crackers*[/h1][h1]*Ingredients:*[/h1]
1 box Nabisco Saltine Crackers

1 ½ C. conola oil

½ C. crushed red pepper

1 ½ tsp garlic salt

1 package Ranch Style Dressing (powder)
[h2]*First mixing procedure*[/h2][h2]1.       Put all the crackers in an extra large bowl or plastic container, pour the canola oil over the crackers and mix well.[/h2][h2]2.       Mix all dry ingredients together. [/h2][h2]3.       Pour 1/3 of the dry ingredients over the crackers while still moist with oil and mix completely, pour another 1/3 and mix then the final 1/3.[/h2][h2]4.       Keep fresh in an airtight container.[/h2]
*Second mixing procedure*

Mix all ingredients together
Pour over crackers and mix well
TRY BOTH TO SEE WHICH WORKS BEST FOR YOU

Al


----------



## themule69 (Jan 30, 2013)

great idea. i see these at my super bowl party with smoked cheese.

happy smoken.

david


----------



## sound1 (Jan 30, 2013)

Sound great!! Don't forget to let us know how they taste after a little smoke.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 30, 2013)

Was watching a show called "Unite States of Bacon" (love the name!) and they did something that every bacon lover needs to try. Take a frozen tater tot, a slice of fresh jalapeno, and wrap them together with a piece of bacon. They deep fried theirs, but I am thinking a hot grill with some wood or chips to produce some smoke would yield good results. Just have to get hot enough to crisp the bacon!


----------



## roller (Jan 30, 2013)

They look good Rick..I will have to try those..Thanks for the recipe...


----------



## themule69 (Jan 30, 2013)

JIRodriguez said:


> Was watching a show called "Unite States of Bacon" (love the name!) and they did something that every bacon lover needs to try. Take a frozen tater tot, a slice of fresh jalapeno, and wrap them together with a piece of bacon. They deep fried theirs, but I am thinking a hot grill with some wood or chips to produce some smoke would yield good results. Just have to get hot enough to crisp the bacon!


that also sounds good.


----------



## boykjo (Jan 30, 2013)

Roller said:


> They look good Rick..I will have to try those..Thanks for the recipe...


X2


----------



## themule69 (Jan 30, 2013)

i wounder how this would work with a triskit? i guess i will have to try it and see.

david


----------



## driedstick (Feb 1, 2013)

Nice good idea


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 2, 2013)

Well i will have to confess that the crackers didnt make the smoke. They just bout got eaten with some cheese-n-bologna.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 2, 2013)

So we're smoking crackers now, well why not!!!

Look good, sounds easy, which is right up my alley!

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## themule69 (Feb 2, 2013)

nepas said:


> Recipe from another site. I just did them different.
> 
> 
> Didnt have no hidden valley but i used a sub  ;D
> ...


i did half a batch last night using home grown crushed Tabasco peppers. and DAMN they are hot! but good/

happy smoken.

David


----------

